#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [討論] 問問題

## 蒼月

在下是在台北的狼
想問問最近或是寒假時有什麼活動嗎?
整個很想出去玩呀>M<|||
而且寒假又快到了[超興奮
希望知道的大大們可以告訴我喔!!![超級大鞠躬~ˇ

----------


## 那岐

是的，最近一次會是12月13日的台大COS活動
屆時文章PO上之後不妨看看詳情，也歡迎你參加同樂。

----------

